# what is this horse doing?!



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

found this video on youtube, apparently the horse gets really excited when he sees grass.. i have never seen a horse react like this :shock: 

looking at her other videos, the horse certainly seems like a character lol


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

This is an example of how people end up getting hurt. I would NEVER let a horse act like that around me PERIOD. And would she laugh about her horse having trouble getting back up? She's an idiot.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

That girl is going to get her or her horse really hurt from allowing that. That is poor handling at its finest.

It's actually really sad because if that horse acts like that seeing grass, it likely rarely sees it, if ever...that horse needs a pasture to run in and is obviously relaying it to the girl who is oblivious. IMO

wow...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My gosh, I've never seen animal act like that.

Perfect example of poor handling right there. That animal looks like it was having a seizure o.o


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

That looks like a horse that has been confined for very long time, and needs to be excerised, or pastured.
How sad, how some horses are kept and handled by their owners.
Both could have been injured.............


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

American Justice-standardbred gelding great ground manners but when he sees grass he goes crazy becuase he wants to be turned out really bad!
Currently still at the track racing! <--- what the video description says... so im assuming from the way he acts when he sees grass, he doesnt get turned out at all  madness....


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

oh wait... when he does get turned out, this is what he gets as a 'paddock'....


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

They both need a slap, if my horse did that round me she'd have a whip across her stomach, chest- whereever it hit. 
The girl needs a shake and a wake up call... bit late shaking the rope at it now.. jesus and some people wonder why horses are 'dangerous' ARGH.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Some people just should not own horses.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow. What an idiot. That horse should not have been behaving like that period. Poor horse that it doesn't ever get turned out.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats not a pasture to small for him to streach hes a big boy and needs to run. i wouldnt think about putting my horse in a pasture that size (unless i had a mini) that lady needs a good smack so does that horse, he should never run around someone like that, shes a little late on disaplin, and she and the horse could have been hurt or worse. its unbeliveable on who owns horses and how they handle them.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

The lady needs to be kicked, hard!! That horse needs to be turned out ASAP or else he's going to hurt himself!!! Why he didn't hop that measly paddock fence and head for green pastures I'll never know! 
I don't think it's fair to "discipline" a horse who's freaking out because he can actually MOVE! He just needs to be turned out frequently for a long period of time and he'd quit that.
+{+]*]^[^[%[%{+. HUGE INTERNET SHAKE, REACHING OUT TO STRANGLE LADY! LOL. +]*]*]%[#[#[*]={={={]+[*^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't see the horse doing anything bad. If I expressly allow my horses to run or roll on the end of the line, they absolutely know the difference between that and work / "at attention." I can call them back at any moment.

The lack of turnout, however, is cruel and ignorant...


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> I don't see the horse doing anything bad. If I expressly allow my horses to run or roll on the end of the line, they absolutely know the difference between that and work / "at attention." I can call them back at any moment.
> 
> The lack of turnout, however, is cruel and ignorant...


I don't personally allow Duffy to roll in my sight, after working, I'll let her loose in the roundpen and walk away, ten minutes later she's ready to come in. BUT, if you can teach the difference between work/ at attention that is fine.. but looking at that video, the girl clearly has no idea whether or not she's letting the horse mess around, or snaking a leadrope at its head...?JMO


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

that"paddock" is smaller than my horses stalls...poor horse


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

Chansu said:


> oh wait... when he does get turned out, this is what he gets as a 'paddock'.... Paco in his paddock! - YouTube


Wow, the gal calls the horse retard & stupid, and the horse is turned out into a muddy lane for a paddock, that is a sick joke !!!!!!!!!
Where do people like that come from.....How sad for that horse!!!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It's not so much the crowhopping and such that bothers me, personally- bubba, it's the fact that she's allowing it to act that way so close to her. He came very close to kicking her and stepping on her more than once. He obviously has no sense of personal space, and could easily hurt her if he wasn't paying attention.

Not to mention the 3 foot fence that's shorter than my mini's fence that has to be less than half an acre of pure mud...

honestly I thought the horse had EPM or something when I first saw him, what with all of the quivering and jerking around.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, that's sad :-( And she knows what is going on, she says so in the description when she mentions how he "goes crazy" because he doesn't ever get to see grass and he really wants turned out. That's just like teasing him, IMO. grrrrr....


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Did someone say he was still racing? 

My guess is, a bigger paddock means he's going to run off his energy, which they want for the race, so confining him will conserve his energy.

I honestly had to stretch after seeing the video of him in his 'paddock' the poor thing has no room to run..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

surely hes still burning off energy being allowed to leap about rearing & bucking & almost squishing that girl? lol

those videos were when he was still in racing, but i think hes stopped now because there are a couple of videos of her teaching him to jump.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Chansu said:


> those videos were when he was still in racing, but i think hes stopped now because there are a couple of videos of her teaching him to jump.


Oh I bet those are interesting!! :lol:


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

oh give a break guys!!!! like lay off its not that big of a deal


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

banman said:


> oh give a break guys!!!! like lay off its not that big of a deal


Why so defensive? I think its a bit of a deal considering a) the horse is deprived of natural horsieness and b) the girl is letting it act a fool. Whats it to you? We're all concerned horse owners/riders here...?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

banman said:


> oh give a break guys!!!! like lay off its not that big of a deal


Sorry, but this gets my hackles up!
This horse needs to get out, or be sold. I'm always worried about my horses welfare: mentally, physically, emotionally... Yeah I know they are supposed to be a relaxing "hobby" but they are part of my animal household. My RESPONSIBILITY.
Her take is that it's funny/entertaining to have him behave in this manner, not be worried as to WHY he is FREAKING out at the sight of grass or space. It's sad. Some horses can be fine kept up 24/7 or at least act that way, not this one.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah obviously this is a bit extreme...I have NEVER seen a horse act like that around grass because he's NEVER let out on it. That is just sad.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I have seen horses who don't have any access to grass, and honestly, I have never seen them act THAT crazy. 

I don't think its the grass that makes him act like that, or else he would act like that only if he was out in grass, not in a muddy paddock also. 

I think he just has a ton of energy, and the poor guy has no where to run it all off. Thats a big horse, and a paddock a size where I wouldn't put my dog in it without feeling that he would need to be taken out to RUN occasionally! 

I would be more than willing to take that large thing off her hands, and give him somewhere to run. 

I didn't get those paddocks, I have never seen one shaped so weird... its not a square even, just a... jacked up triangle, where he can barely turn around without touching the other side.

Maybe she doesn't know, maybe she thinks his conditions are fine, and he is just being a "retard". Maybe she doesnt think that he needs to RUN! But she _should _ be told.

Poor guy


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah someone needs to leave a comment on her youtube page with a link to this thread...


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Yeah someone needs to leave a comment on her youtube page with a link to this thread...


Lol, I will do it


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I have something typed up, but I truly dont want to get her ****ed because we talked about this... But the video IS public I guess... The comment is nice though, so I hope she wont get mad :shock:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well she probably will get mad (I would if I were her), but she probably needs to know so she can either explain herself or learn, for her horse's sake. I'm surpruised she doesn't have more comments doing just that already on her page though...or does she?


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

The horse is terrified.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

well atleast he appears to be half way decent under saddle...

American Justice aka Paco - YouTube


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I dont think I will link this thread, might not be the best idea.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Gallop On said:


> I dont think I will link this thread, might not be the best idea.


yeah you may be right! :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I've seen a horse act kinda like that before. My first job when I moved away from home was looking after the cows and horses at a farm. Being all of 17 I of course knew everything

That had an Arab stallion there that was kept in a garage, seriously at was a stone built stone garage with a sliding door and a very small window that he could barely put his nose out of. He lived in there 24/7 with very little natural light, and an ever growing bedding pile under his feet.

I could understand (in a way) that they didn't want to turn him out, this boy was an expensive horse and they didn't want him to get hurt, but at the same time what they aere doing was going to kill him anyway. So full of a 17 year olds confidence and stupidity I put a bridle on him and took him out. He wasn't so bad on the few steps across the yard, but as soon as his feet hit grass he started like that guy, all I coukd do was keep his head down next to me, while I tried to keep next to his shoulder, and we walked in tiny circles while he bucked like a banshee all around me:shock:

Eventually I got him across to the house and we got a training surcingle and side reins on him, and then I took him out onto the road, and walked him for a while. After that I took him out on the road everyday until he was calmer, and eventually he was turned out, so much better all around, but I'm sure glad there was no video of that first walk.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

On another thread I wrote that I was worried lest a very genuine, kind, human loving horse which lives on our yard, ever fell into the wrong hands. It never ceases to amaze me what some people will submit a horse to. Such people appear to have no conscience.

I wonder how you make a horse freak out by being attached to a lead rope by a head collar. What exactly did they do? 

I bought my own horse when she was 8. She has a problem or two but most of them appear to be associated with her hormones. But there are one or two little behaviours which I can't link to her seasons. She has had 6 owners before me and I wonder what they did to her. The psycho damage appears now to be habitual but I don't give up. When she is in a 'mood', I leave her be. Today she was a delight to play with.

We also have a gelding, who is covered with scars from being burned by cigarette butts. On occasions when he is in fear of something, usually unidentifiable, he's lethal to anyone but his regular owner and rider. At other times he is as gentle as a lamb. We treat him with care and respect. He's very good at dressage

One day maybe, in the civilised world, people will have to have a licence to own a horse. To obtain the licence they will have to prove their suitability. And there will be inspections to renew the licence. I hope.

My mare will most likely live longer than me, I fear for her. I try constantly to alleviate her fears of plastics, birds, signs , but as yet I haven't taught her to beware of humans. I sometimes wonder if I should.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Barry Godden said:


> On another thread I wrote that I was worried lest a very genuine, kind, human loving horse which lives on our yard, ever fell into the wrong hands. It never ceases to amaze me what some people will submit a horse to. Such people appear to have no conscience.
> 
> I wonder how you make a horse freak out by being attached to a lead rope by a head collar. What exactly did they do?
> 
> ...


Im glad your horses are now in a caring, and loving environment. Dude, some people just have no hearts for animals, OR people.

But, personally, I am highly against having to get a license before owning a horse. Where is all of our freedom America is known for? Getting a license before owning a horse, takes away from our free country. If licenses cost money, then poor people who only had enough spare money for a horse could _not_ get one, and if they were free, unloving and cruel people _could _get them, just as well as a passionate, caring horse lover could!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Poor horse  He just wants a run!


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Poor Horse!


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't understand why she would allow him to behave that way. I would never in a million years be laughing if my horse was bucking around me in circles, that's just not allowed. 

on the other hand, if I were him I'd be over the moon seeing grass too if all I got was a tiny sand run out. 

I know Beverley is sure excited to be turned out in her paddock, she flails about like that guy when he went in his paddock in the second video - but she's just a baby only excited to go out and see her buddies. She gets a large grass field every second day, the medium paddock is only a couple times a week when the field is soggy but she's still stoked to go out in there even though it's every day lol. If she ever acts out while I am leading her she gets a good talking to! she's totally aloud to be excited once she's loose in her field, that's fine, but until I have gone that's never okay. I don't get how that girl thinks it's funny? and if it's so funny, maybe she should actually be turning her horse out. just my two cents.


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

That poor horse looks like he's sick or something?!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

What do you mean by 'racing' is he a TB?


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

hes a standardbred, they're used for trotting races


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Saw the first video. Just thought, that is one playful full of energy horse. The weather must be cool so he'd really want to just gallop around and play but cant since he is on the lead. Then saw the second video, if he is kept like that all the time, no wonder he has all that energy.


----------

